

G1 Garbage Collector - vijaydev
http://www.theserverside.com/news/thread.tss?thread_id=54321

======
benreesman
Call me sentimental but I really like Sun as a research institution in its own
right, even if it hasn't been a spectacularly profitable company lately. The
world would be a much poorer place if not for the innovations that have come
out of Sun for the last couple of decades. Here's to hoping that Oracle
intends to be a good steward of the intellectual wealth that has accumulated
there.

